# Snake identification



## Jewels71 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I'm hoping to learn some more about the myriad of snake species on my new property. This cute little guy I found today. I assume it's a python, but I know little to nothing about snakes other than I like them.
Can any one help me with advice to keep this guy around. 
We also have a 3m carpet python who sleeps in the rafters or in the shed and another snake in the rafters in the studio that looks quite pink on his belly. Haven't seen his head...so can't tell. I assume only pythons are in the rafters, but we have rough scaled snakes and taipans in the area too, so I'm not going to touch them.
Any advice or identification would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Shotta (Apr 1, 2012)

i think its a brown tree snake, or night tiger fairly sure there colourbidae
someone on here will have a better idea


----------



## Bushman (Apr 1, 2012)

_Boiga irregularis_


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks like a baby brown tree snake to me  cute little thing


----------



## Banjo (Apr 1, 2012)

Great photos in any case.


----------



## Jewels71 (Apr 1, 2012)

View attachment 245314
View attachment 245315

Thanks guys, that looks like a clear identification! Here are some more head shots. Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 1, 2012)

aww piccies don't work


----------



## Radar (Apr 1, 2012)

Brown tree snake _Boiga irregularis _as said. 
They're only very mildly venomous and love to eat things like birds, geckos and frogs. 
That one looks to only be a juvenile. So it's a pretty safe bet that mum, dad and the siblings also live on or near your place too. 
All animals including snakes need food, shelter and water. So if you have those things on your property as well as keep threats to a minimum like dogs, cats and shovels, then you'll more than likely have snakes and other native animals around. 
Just keep in mind that means venomous snakes too. 
It will most likely be pythons or tree snakes in your rafters, but it is possible for venomous snakes to climb too, so I wouldn't be poking anything if I were you.


----------



## Jewels71 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oops. I can click on them and see them. I'll try again...View attachment 245322
View attachment 245323


Ok I can see them now... but here goes clicking reply!


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 1, 2012)

Speaking of Brown Tree Snakes, found this little guy last night, in our garden  very calm and cute


----------



## Gruni (Apr 1, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> i think its a brown tree snake, or night tiger fairly sure there colourbidae
> someone on here will have a better idea



By the way it's _colubridae_...

I haven't seen many brown tree snakes but i love the 'Green'/Common Tree Snakes they are stunners.


----------

